# February 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Little Owl" by @riffraff






 2. "Here" by @Robshoots





 3. "The Girl and the Sea" by @Tuna


----------



## jarahbe32 (Mar 11, 2022)

the 2nd macro pic was so beautiful ,


----------

